# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Charlotte 6:00pm C-SET / WGN Superstation / NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *It's Charlotte* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (28-24) (10-14 on road) @ Charlotte Bobcats (11-41) (9-17 at home) 









Charlotte Arena, Saturday February 26th, 2005
Chicago @ Charlotte 6:00pm	C-SET / WGN Superstation / NBALP*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY*

*VS* 





































*Stanford-5'10-KNIGHT <> Missouri-6'6-RUSH <> Alabama-6'7-WALLACE <> UConn-6'10-OKAFOR <> Ljubljana-7'1-BREZEC*


----------



## Blueoak (Aug 4, 2004)

D. Howard, E. Okafor, B. Gordon... I'm glad we ended up with the little dyno-man.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

This is a game we can't lose. W/ a tough next 2 weeks vs. above .500 teams we need to come out strong and get the W.

Curry doing his best Houdini impersonation last night should be well rested and hopefully will be able to help the cause. 

Bulls-99
RobertCats-92


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

We haven't had many blowouts this year and Charlotte was just too close last game.

Bulls 107
Charlotte 86

Gordon 30. Bulls 7-4 for the month.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Charlotte is 9-17 at home. Not bad for an expansion team. 

They are 1-9 last 10 games.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

remlover said:


> This is a game we can't lose. W/ a tough next 2 weeks vs. above .500 teams we need to come out strong and get the W.
> 
> Curry doing his best Houdini impersonation last night should be well rested and hopefully will be able to help the cause.
> 
> ...


My thoughts on Eddy exactly. This would be a nice time for him to find his game. I posted on last night's game thread that it appears he left his game in Mexico or the Carribean (wherever he was vacationing over the break).

As you mentioned, this is a must win. To start out the second half winning 3 out 4 would be huge!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm going against my feelings and say this is a blowout. Who cares if this is the 4 game in 5 days. Who cares it's a back-to-back home and away. Who cares if we struggled against them at home and had to rely on the bench to save our butts. 

Charlotte 91
Bulls 108


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Charlotte causes teams problems for some reason....second game of a back to back on the road.....

Bulls 104
Bobcats 89

Curry 25 points


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

83










93


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I think we're primed for a nice win...










85










98


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

Me and my family will be in the house tonight here in Charlotte...we will will be the 
only ones sporting Bulls colors!!!

They better win!!!!

Bulls 105
Cats 98


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

This game is coming down to the last shot, as all Bulls games do when I have the privlidge of watching them.

The score with 10 seconds remaining in the game...

Bulls 95
Bobcats 96

Gordon with the ball...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

yeah, it's charlotte. and what, they haven't won in like 10 games?

they will be hungry for it. we cannot slack off! 
bulls starters show pride and come out strong, unlike the last time these teams met.

i do not want to see pargo in this game. sorry man, but it's not why i buy league pass.

*bulls 103
bobcats 81*


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

This game is going to be sloppy, sluggish, close, and agonizing to watch. I'm going to go out and pick up one of those portable defibrillators this afternoon.








91








86


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Curry should have a decent game because he usually rebounds well (no pun intended) after having a terrible performance.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

79










101


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Yeah , the guys will be a lttle tired , but this is exactly the kind of game I do not wanna except it as an exuse.

Bulls 98

Bobcats 91

Eddy with 24


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

LMAO
Larrivee interviewing Gordon

Larrivee: Its so ironic..last year at this time, you and Emeka were going for a national title together. Now, you're competing against each other for the Rookie of the Year. Talk about that irony.

Ben: Uh its not really ironic.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> LMAO
> Larrivee interviewing Gordon
> 
> Larrivee: Its so ironic..last year at this time, you and Emeka were going for a national title together. Now, you're competing against each other for the Rookie of the Year. Talk about that irony.
> ...


LOL, I heard that too...this re-confirms what we already knew, and that's that Wayne Larivee is a boob, as PC Load Letter would say.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

I love WGN games. No 2 1/2 hours of Tom Dore! 

Bulls have to come out strong right away. I fear that the Cats will come out and put a nice lead on the Bullies and we will be battling back all night. 

What i would do for a nice blow-out. COme on guys, let's get this win!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

3:30 into the game, Curry equals his production from last game with 5 points.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ugh....they're playing awful, and we're matching their play. Duhon isn't doing much out there despite the open lanes and jump shots. Wouldn't mind seeing Gordon early.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Emeka is smart.
Tyson is dumb.

Always bite on the fake,
no no, little one.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> 3:30 into the game, Curry equals his production from last game with 5 points.


and only 1 rbd less :wink:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Ugh....they're playing awful, and we're matching their play. Duhon isn't doing much out there despite the open lanes and jump shots. Wouldn't mind seeing Gordon early.


Duhon responds


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

2 3s by Du...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Chandler gets a piece of it.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Rush is torching us again.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Tyson: Get that **** out of here, please, good sir.
Emeka: I have dishonored my family.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Offensive boards!!!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't rebound and then committing dumb fouls


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> LMAO
> Larrivee interviewing Gordon
> 
> Larrivee: Its so ironic..last year at this time, you and Emeka were going for a national title together. Now, you're competing against each other for the Rookie of the Year. Talk about that irony.
> ...


With that quote, Ben is officially my favorite player of all time.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce! Tough shot.

27-26 Cats after one.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Chapu with 3p play for closure!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Whew! I was worried.

Kirk is back to shooting at his old clip......

For a while, I thought someone might have kidnapped him the other night and replaced him with someone else.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk missing point blank shots in the lane  

When was the last time he had two good shooting games in a row? Hasn't happened at least in the last 2 months.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

With Orlando losing, we need to capitalize it with a win....


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Nice play by Chandler, getting the rebound, out ahead to Hinrich.....to Curry for the jam!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Beer Me!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Wow. We look flat.

Duhon, Davis, and Gordon in for Pargo, Hinrich, and Chandler.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Eddy Curry with the dunk. 14 for him.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

At least Gordon's passing looks a little better then it has.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Bulls down 43-46 with two and a half minutes left to half.


Is anyone else in this thread?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Kirk missing point blank shots in the lane
> 
> When was the last time he had two good shooting games in a row? Hasn't happened at least in the last 2 months.


Well, last night he went 9-21 from the field and 5-12 from three, and the previous game to that he went 6-12 from the field. Last month, he went 9-18, 6-13 and 6-13 from the field in back-to-back-to-back games. Before that, he went 10-19 and then 6-13 at the end of December/beginning of January.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm here. Beer #1. Mmmm.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben with his 3rd foul?!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> I'm here. Beer #1. Mmmm.



*******.

Two weekends ago....or was it three....? I cannot remember, but Milwaukee Police raided a party and gave tickets to everyone(minors) for underage drinking. Tickets came out to be $167. About half of my wing in my dorm got tickets. The only reason I didn't was bec. I wasn't out that Saturday night bec. I didn't feel like drinking since I had too much the night before, saving me.

Needless to say, we haven't been out since that, which sucks. I think this is the second weekend in a row we haven't been drinking, which sucks.

I miss beer. :sad:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Got these mofos right where we want 'em.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bobcats 23-16 rbds


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pathetic half.

Can't rebound and their guards are running circles around our perimeter D. 

This better not be a letdown!!


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

defense has just been god awful tonight. Especially on the perimeter. 

If Gordon can stay out of foul trouble and we can start rebounding maybe we can turn it around.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

No scoring so far 2nd half...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice D AD!

Eddy woken?!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

We look bad out there....


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

7-0 Bulls run


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I think Eddy has 5 rbds in this 3rd Q... after null before.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

AD...AND ONE!
Puts Bulls up 1.

Allen comes back and puts the Bobcats up 1.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

BEN FOR THREE!
Bulls by 2, 66-64

Bulls steal, Ben on the drive, fouled.

Ben with 2 shots, and shooting the technical.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben only shot onne - Played 6 minutes , and has 4!!! asts.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

bullet said:


> Ben only shot onne - Played 6 minutes , and has 4!!! asts.


Twice by now - 3p by Ben!


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

He knocks down all 3.
Bulls by 5 all the sudden after a 16-2 run.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

it's like 3. 2. 1. ignition. ben!

technical on the cats takes the wind out

16-2 chicago run


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

well Game Over that was a scare for about a half


Okafor 21 in 29 minutes :no: 

stupid college players


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Rbding much more aggressive this half


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

3 by Kirk.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

We are playing much better in the 3rd Quarter....shots are falling....better defense....rebounding better.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Curry is our leading rebounder and we're being out-rebounded by three. Ahh the irony.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Gordon picks up his 4th.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Gordon has Kirk disease...cheap fouls that get you bench time


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben with 4th :none:


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why Nocioni became “invisible” ?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

See how Hinrich gets held up, but no call. we still get no help from the refs at all.

We seem to get alot of cheap calls on our guys.

harrington is a stud


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

I was a critic of the Crawford trade, especially when it came to getting Harrington. 

I am glad I was wrong.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Tyson's 4th foul.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

TC with the 4th too!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

CiMa said:


> Curry is our leading rebounder and we're being out-rebounded by three. Ahh the irony.


Mr. Potential is an "animal" ; he is so tough :biggrin:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich shooting a runner in the lane is like Chandler launching a fadeaway three. Both have about a 5% chance of going in.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Skiles going deep on his bench tonight - Playing Pargo and Griffin.

4th game in 5 nights taking a toll?

Atleast he's willing to consider it.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Ok Skiles, enough already, put Gordon in the game and sit Duhon.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow, ask and I do receive.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

How many friggin 3 point plays can you give up?


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

stupid bulls playing like the 03-04 version 

STOP FOULING


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Ben Gordon on for three seconds picks up 5th...

Davis drives the lane and scores...........


Skiles loses mind on another piss poor call by the refs..............and gets the T

Worth it since someone thing has to be brought to their attention.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I am serious; despite of playing above 500, I am not sure why we are winning. It is a miracle !!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls lead by slimmest of margins.

Ha


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Damn, the Bulls can't stop fouling.

How about playing your man and not fouling him. That's something that our guys don't get. cheap fouls mean bench time and easy points for opponents.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Bulls lead by slimmest of margins.
> 
> Ha


Now it is all up to you . Lead us to the victory, DaBullz, like an old time!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey Bulls, this is Charlotte you're playing. A freekin' expansion team.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Damn, how many stupid plays can one team make?

If we lose, we lost this ourselves. poor play by everyone.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Can we get someone in the game who can rebound!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Looks like AD has to come up big for us.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gordon is in. Only down by one. Game ovah bobcats. Game Over. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Somebody needs to say to Potential that Pax did change his mind about his contract :laugh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Gordon is in. Only down by one. Game ovah bobcats. Game Over. Thanks for playing.


I can't heaaar you.

Who did you say was in?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler totally handles Okafor and took the ball away from him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler clutch on the defensive end, AD to the line. Bulls take the lead on the 1st free throw. He hits the 2nd, too.

AD having a career game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler again with the clutch D.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice block by Chandler. I love our 2nd resident closer.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

AD makes both!


----------



## victor_vc (Jul 30, 2002)

What happened to Chandler tonight?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chandler is a man !


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Chandler clutch on the defensive end, AD to the line. Bulls take the lead on the 1st free throw. He hits the 2nd, too.
> 
> AD having a career game.


Well, at least this stage of the career.

:wink:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich drives, draws the double, dishes to Duhon, his 3 is in/out. Chandler everyhwere. Gets the board, ball stripped, out of bounds to Bulls, as he tries to go back up with it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Well, at least this stage of the career.
> 
> :wink:


7-9 FG and 6-7 FT. 20 points.

Somehow those _seem_ like maybe the best he's ever put up ;-)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls turn it over on the inbounds play.

Tyson blocks another shot, OB to bulls!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

victor_vc said:


> What happened to Chandler tonight?


Chandler did make a comments, back in June , that he is better than Okafor !


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> 7-9 FG and 6-7 FT. 20 points.
> 
> Somehow those _seem_ like maybe the best he's ever put up ;-)


I agree, if you're talking about how efficiently he's doing it. Brilliant game.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Man don't piss him off.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Gordon for THREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

UConn teammates Gordon and Okafor. Gordon drives, is knocked to the floor, no foul.

GOrdon comes back and hits a HUGE 3 to give the bulls a 5 point lead.

It's gordon time, a little late than never (quoting Dore)


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Ben - again!

Tyson playing tough now!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

If Gordon could learn to Dribble and not get in foul trouble, he would be unstoppable.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> I can't heaaar you.
> 
> Who did you say was in?



I said....*BEN GORDON IS IN THE GAME!!!!*


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> If Gordon could learn to Dribble and not get in foul trouble, he would be unstoppable.


Thankfully, those are two very correctable flaws :yes:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Duhon fouls Okafor above the 3pt line, sending him to the line. Okafor a 58% FT shooter.

He hits the 1st. and the 2nd.

Bulls up by that Gordon 3.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich chews up the shot, misses a short bank shot on the run from the right side. Charlotte comes back running, dish to the trailer for the 3, missed.

Chandler boards. Is fouled.

:20 left


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler hits the 1st.

This game is all but over.

Missed the 2nd.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Curry the starter...........but Chandler is the FINISHER


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Charlotte drives, blocked again by Chandler.

Bulls dribble out the clock.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

Bulls96 said:


> Chandler did make a comments, back in June , that he is better than Okafor !


I would give up two chandlers for one okafor.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Another win closer to the playoffs.....


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

W

Bottomline


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

bullet said:


> W
> 
> Bottomline


 :yes:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Good win. Great D at the end by the Bulls.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

mgolding said:


> I would give up two chandlers for one okafor.


but you wouldn't have anybody to block shots in the fourth quarter


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

bullet said:


> W
> 
> Bottomline



Tell me about it, ugly game, but its over now, we'll take the W.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

After scoring 56 in the first half they only managed 34 in the second. The Bobcats shot 40% from the field while we shot 80% from the free throw line. If we hadnt have won you would have to worry.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Bulls96 said:


> Chandler is a man !


What hint gave that away?


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

mgolding said:


> I would give up two chandlers for one okafor.


I don't think so  Okafor may be a better player, but Tyson is ours


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

AD and Big O with great games for us - Vets!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TC was once again spectacular in crunch time.

We have two of the best clutch players in this league. 

Great win! Only one player(AD) shot well from the field but we somehow gutted it out.

5 game over .500! :wbanana:


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

sboydell said:


> but you wouldn't have anybody to block shots in the fourth quarter


No you would have a consistant effort through the game and win by 20.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_whew!_ 

five games over .500*!!!!!*

tyson is a beast!


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks to DaBulz, Gordon and Tyson we this one and I am
happy ( and my wife happy too...automatically)


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Box score!

Ben 11p in 15 mins (4 asts)
Tyson - 4 blks in 14 minutes (7 rbds)

Big Vets O&AD took this one for us , on a night their legs should've been heaviest after yesterdays game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler finished with 4 blocks. AD with 2. Okafor with 2.

Okafor is pretty studly on the defensive end, himself. I don't think it's clear Chandler is the better player at all.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

46-36 you heard it hear first, that's more impressive than Miami last year


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Chandler finished with 4 blocks. AD with 2. Okafor with 2.
> 
> Okafor is pretty studly on the defensive end, himself. I don't think it's clear Chandler is the better player at all.


I don't think Chandler is better than Okafor to begin with....


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> This game is going to be sloppy, sluggish, close, and agonizing to watch. I'm going to go out and pick up one of those portable defibrillators this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even though it's not THAT close, this is easily the closest prediction I've ever made in an official game thread.

P.S. I am very, very disappointed that there wasn't more commentary on Charlotte Rae and Bald Bull from Punch-Out. I guess I'm showing my age.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

mgolding said:


> No you would have a consistant effort through the game and win by 20.


 :laugh: 

Chandler would put up better numbers up all around outside of scoring than okafur does if he got the same amount of minutes as okafur.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Even though it's not THAT close, this is easily the closest prediction I've ever made in an official game thread.
> 
> P.S. I am very, very disappointed that there wasn't more commentary on Charlotte Rae and Bald Bull from Punch-Out. I guess I'm showing my age.


Wasn't Charlotte Ray playing PG for us at the end of the game?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Nice to win a really ugly game.

I was very impressed with Eddy's rebounding in the 2nd half, I can't believe my uncle and I were actually calling for Eddy to come back in because he was *rebounding* so well. It was really nice to see him struggle on offense yet contribute in other ways.

And, of course, Tyson showed once again why he is a 4th quarter All-Star.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

Nov: 1-10
Dec: 8-7
Jan: 13-3
Feb: 7-4
Mar: 18 games (8 home, 10 road)
Apr: 11 games (5 home, 6 road)

Ain't gonna be easy, but we got through Killer February okay (3 home, 8 road).


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I am watching the Bobcats post game report , The Bulls are making Bernie Bickerstaff cry during his post game q and a. 

BTW when Emeka was getting interviewed, Okafor was asked about Tyson. The look of frustration on his face was priceless. Emeka commented on Tyson's size, quickness and jumping ability, then he proceeded to talk highly of all the Bulls Bigmen.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mgolding said:


> No you would have a consistant effort through the game and win by 20.



:laugh: 

How do you explain tonight's final score, then?

Chandler is a vastly better defender than Okafor, and if he played 36 minutes a night and had 25+ offensive plays run for him as the primary option, he'd certainly average whatever Okafor averages.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Eddy was a monster on the boards in the 2nd half. I think he had no rebounds and 14 points in the first half. 

Eddy was so agressive in the first half. He was all about scoring and he did a great job getting into position to score. Then he started to focus on defense and blocked a shot. Is he really that one-dimensional? Can't he do both?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I think Curry has 11 rebounds in his last 5 or 6 games - COMBINED.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

BTW - NY is doing us a favour by probably beating Pacers (had 5 w's in a row) , leading by 16 3+ minutes to go.

Standings 

It would be nice , in a day we won , Magic lost , a Pacers loss would be fine by me :wink: 

Oh - and CWebs Sixers r down by 4 with Kings 18 seconds to go??


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> Eddy was a monster on the boards in the 2nd half. I think he had no rebounds and 14 points in the first half.
> 
> Eddy was so agressive in the first half. He was all about scoring and he did a great job getting into position to score. Then he started to focus on defense and blocked a shot. Is he really that one-dimensional? Can't he do both?


Seems to me like he can do both but he only plays defense well and gets rebounds for very short stretches. Never seems to me like he can put it all together at once. If he is ever able to do that it would be so huge for us.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I think Curry has 11 rebounds in his last 5 or 6 games - COMBINED.


Oope, he grabbed 12 last game to break that awful streak of low rebounding games he was having.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

bullet said:


> BTW - NY is doing us a favour by probably beating Pacers (had 5 w's in a row) , leading by 16 3+ minutes to go.
> 
> Standing
> 
> ...


Now they are down 3 and Iggy gets fouled on the 3pt shot with 7.7 left... 

Iggy misses the first, hits the 2nd...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

bullet said:


> BTW - NY is doing us a favour by probably beating Pacers (had 5 w's in a row) , leading by 16 3+ minutes to go.
> 
> Standing
> 
> ...


Seems like Isaiah's strategy of playing 2 PGs and 3 PFs in the lineup all the time is working ;-)


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

DaBullz said:


> Oope, he grabbed 12 last game to break that awful streak of low rebounding games he was having.


He had 12 in the Kings game, coming into tonight's game he had 10 boards in his last 4 games.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't mean to offend any Pacers fans.. .but I look at the box score and see Jermaine O'Neal, an aged Reggie Miller, and a bunch of junk on that team.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

CWebb misses last-second 5-footer off of a FT miss, Philly loses by 2.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Sixers lost :biggrin: 

CWeb missed the last shot


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

bullet said:


> Bobcats 23-16 rbds


After this kind of rebounding in the 1st half , we took over to finish with 46 rbds and Bobcats 42.

That means we outrbdd them - *30-19* in he 2nd.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Pacers lost too.

Celt tommorow at Phoenix!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

bullsville said:


> CWebb misses last-second 5-footer off of a FT miss, Philly loses by 2.


I think Dan Rosenbaum may have been dead-on with his take on what this trade meant for Philadelphia.

Kenny Thomas AND Cordless Williamson arguably had better games than Webber. And this was a Kings team w/o Peja to boot.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I don't mean to offend any Pacers fans.. .but I look at the box score and see Jermaine O'Neal, an aged Reggie Miller, and a bunch of junk on that team.


Tinsley was out and Stephen Jackson had a wretched game (as he is wont to do about one out of every three.

Artest was really, really important to that team, and they have still not "moved on" from the brawl it seems to me.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Eddy was a monster on the boards in the 2nd half. I think he had no rebounds and 14 points in the first half.
> 
> Eddy was so agressive in the first half. He was all about scoring and he did a great job getting into position to score. Then he started to focus on defense and blocked a shot. Is he really that one-dimensional? Can't he do both?


He should be able to

Mama Curry taught him how to run his head and pat his tummy at the same time 

Given his girth from birth thank the sweet lord for his off the hook wingspan


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

I also don't mean to offend any Pacers fans, but IMO, their success in the past couple years was only because they robbed us (Artest)


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I still like the talent on Philly better than the Kings 

yea Webber may be a jump shooting big man now to preserve his body etc etc and is not known for getting it done defensively but Dalembert and Igoudala round out the balance nicely in that starting 5 

I like the idea of what this means for Philly but I see Boston coming out of the Atlantic . Everyone talks about their lack of point guard but Delonte West seems more than capable and Marcus Banks is as quick as all hell and can penetrate like nobody's business. With Walker commanding so much of the ball in the offense ( don't forget he can pass and distribute like a guard ) in addition to Pierce and Davis .. I think a Delonte West / Marcus Banks skill set goes just fine with what they got ..although I guess it would have been nice to add some veteran influence back there ( hence Payton's return being ideal if he goes back )

The one hole with Boston.... lack of consistent post offense and lack of interior rebounding power. LaFrentz is not a super great rebounder - I'd go for Mark Blount and bring LaFrentz from the bench ..and maybe Al Jefferson steps up some more and provides them with an athletic rebouding vacuum machine that can clean the boards from all that perimeter offense that will be flowing around in the Wild Wild West ( in Boston) Walker , Pierce , Davis.... you bet the farm that there is going to be a bunch of big numbered big rebounding type games

Anyway I still say its Boston at #3 instead of Philly. I see Philly battling Indiana and Orlando for the 7th and 8th seed spots

1. Miami
2. Pistons
3. Celtics
4.Cleveland
5. Washington
6. Chicago
7. Orlando
8. Philadelphia


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Anyone notice this : while Skiles was getting a technical, Red Kerr was sucking on a red lollipop? Did he move from the lozenges?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Join the "Curry just busted your backup center's mouth" club!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Anyone notice this : while Skiles was getting a technical, Red Kerr was sucking on a red lollipop? Did he move from the lozenges?


yeah i saw him..had the cats feed tonight on the pass...as the camera passed down the table following skiles sideline rant...

we see kc johnson going :jawdrop: and lacy :whofarted ...very funny.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> yeah i saw him..had the cats feed tonight on the pass...as the camera passed down the table following skiles sideline rant...
> 
> we see kc johnson going :jawdrop: and lacy :whofarted ...very funny.


miz, did you get enough updates on Emeka's statline during that game? And have you ever seen anything as preposterous as that little iso box they were using?

All Charlotte is playing for is that ROY. They will be heartbroken if Okafor doesn't get it.

Note to K.C. -- get a haircut already, ya friggin' hippie.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I had to switch over to WGN in the 2nd period- you have a really, really bad broadcast going when you lose out to Lame and Red.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> Note to K.C. -- get a haircut already, ya friggin' hippie.


Mr Rumsfeld ?

Is that you ?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Mr Rumsfeld ?
> 
> Is that you ?


What can I say? I like my beat writers neat and tidy, not looking like, well, beats.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Shout out to AD and Othella Da Fella 

They ain't sexy ( lord knows ) but these guys have been big for us when we need them this season


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> What can I say? I like my beat writers neat and tidy, not looking like, well, beats.


K Daddio

Next broadcast I expect KC to be decked out in dark shades and beret wrapping his fingers across some bongo skins

Dig ?


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Shout out to AD and Othella Da Fella
> 
> They ain't sexy ( lord knows ) but these guys have been big for us when we need them this season


Those two were huge tonight, we couldn't have asked for much more out of 2 veteran bigs all season.

Small props to Pax, he turned Jamal and Jalen into Othella and AD.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

I fully expect that there be an Othella Da Fella update thread commensurate with Jam Drop's should Pax and Fella's reps no get a deal done over the summer

It would be entirely appropriate


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

bullsville said:


> Those two were huge tonight, we couldn't have asked for much more out of 2 veteran bigs all season.
> 
> Small props to Pax, he turned Jamal and Jalen into Othella and AD.


Actually Senor PG.... ( I am feeling retro tonight ... no I am not actually feeling "retro" per se... that's why I imagine he has pets..I was merely referencing another time , a kinder , gentler time before the blustery bombast of boobery you , and we all, have had to endure recently .....) 

Anyway....

It gets back to the old argument 

Stack talent in "stack and rack dog's breakfast "approach - or thin and build structure whereby you may sacrifice talent (in the context of beauty paegentry ) to get a precise form of what your looking for in the notion of an ideal as to an identity , an ideal , of what you think the game should be about

In this regard ... you have to give John Paxson credit 

Probably too much .. particularly on younger NBA teams .. this whole notion of just keep accumulating lottery position and / or acquiring talent for talent's presents a flaw in trying to engineer the parts together and how it all fits 

Anyone can go out there in front office sports management and make popularity plays. The realm skill is in knowing the game and identifying the skill sets and how they may fit to build your team

Not always an easy thing ..particularly in trading away "the talent'

I was pro the Rose trade and I didn't give a rats arse that we were losing our leading scorer in Jamdrop

Both guys just weren't right and I believed then and I believed now would have held us back in trying to progress further . Therefore I am more than happy to be without them now as I was way back then when it appeared as though we were going to lose them


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/11002986.htm



> They were quiet for different reasons Saturday night, one sitting for too much aggressiveness, the other for not enough.
> 
> As Tyson Chandler furiously pedaled a stationary bicycle to get loose, his standard fourth-quarter minutes being gobbled up by Antonio Davis and Othella Harrington, Ben Gordon endured foul trouble.
> 
> ...





> "I was sitting over there like, `You can't give nothing all game,' " Chandler said. "Honestly, I didn't feel like I could help my team. ... I was committing fouls because I couldn't position myself quick enough to stay in front of guys."





> "We're very happy, to say the least," Skiles said. "We didn't play our best. We clearly had some tired guys. We tried to rotate guys in and out. And we sucked it up at the end."
> 
> Gordon sucked the life out of Charlotte Coliseum with his three-pointer, one of only two field goals in his foul-plagued 15 minutes. He had 11 points.
> 
> ...


BY K.C. JOHNSON


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

For the record I wanted Eddie Jones over Jalen Rose when they were both available


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> "I was just seeing black for a minute, that's why I had to hit him with that dagger _ take that!" Gordon said. "I don't know why he would be complaining. I had all the snacks. He was eating all my stuff, I was feeding the guy and see the thanks I get?"
> 
> Best friends and roommates at Connecticut, where the two led the Huskies to the national title last season, Okafor and Gordon were the Nos. 2 and 3 picks in the NBA draft.
> 
> ...


http://www.journalnow.com/servlet/S...1031781267732&path=!localnews&s=1037645509099



> Gordon (11 points, four assists) figured he owed Okafor some payback: First, for thumping him in the lane late in this game, and second, for stealing his fruit pies and Hawaiian Punch when the two shared a room.
> 
> "I was feeding the guy! And see, that's the thanks I get," Gordon joked of his buddy smacking him during the game.
> 
> ...


 BAM!

Oh these wire services with these funny side stories.

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/11003014.htm


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Actually Senor PG.... ( I am feeling retro tonight ... no I am not actually feeling "retro" per se... that's why I imagine he has pets..I was merely referencing another time , a kinder , gentler time before the blustery bombast of boobery you , and we all, have had to endure recently .....)
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> ...


Fat Man, I really don't want to know anything about you feeling Retro, not that there's anything wrong with that.

Personally, I'd rather not think about Mr. Ford now being on ESPN and I had to quit the radio gig because the wife wanted a baby. Not that I'm bitter, I give anyone credit for going from running a website that just listed all the headlines from everywhere else to where he is now in the short period of time he did it. Then I see where bskball has a weekly show on ESPN Florida, the very same station I had to leave because of $$$ issues.

OK, maybe I am bitter, but the sportstalk days were pretty cool.

I always think back to Oakley for Cartright, M Jeff himself was livid (which was the first clue it was probably a great trade). I have little doubt that we will see the same thing happen with Eddy, if not this summer then within the first year or so of him signing his extension. Eddy just doesn't fit with the rest of the team, he doesn't fit with Pax and Skiles' vision of the team, and his trade value should be at an all-time high this summer with the Bulls coming off an impressive playoff run.

I'd be in heaven if we could turn Eddy into Tayshaun somehow, I think our core would be set that would certainly rival the Bulls of the late 80s. Depending, of course, on Ben's last name continuing to rhyme with Jordon.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

bullsville said:


> I'd be in heaven if we could turn Eddy into Tayshaun somehow, I think our core would be set that would certainly rival the Bulls of the late 80s. Depending, of course, on Ben's last name continuing to rhyme with Jordon.


I wonder if Pax will investigate any S&T possiblities w/ Eddy? He says he will re-sign him, but i have to wonder, if Pax might say, you know what i changed my mind and i'm going to move him and get a player that i like. I know i could live w/ a Eddy for Troy Murphy/Pietrus trade. **ok signal the attack on me**


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Pax said he will definitely re-sign Eddy.

A S&T involves Pax re-signing Eddy. Pax may not have to "change his mind", hell he very well could already have it in his head that he is going to S&T Eddy- he's seen every game of Eddy's career and has an educated guess what it will cost to keep him. After 3 and 53/82 seasons I doubt that there is anything Eddy can do in the next 29 games plus playoffs to change Pax's opinion of him.

Once again, I would be in heaven with a Eddy/Tayshaun deal. I said at the time that Tayshaun would be the best player we could get in that draft (We picked #2, Yao isn't included), and only Amare gives Tayshaun competition as the best player out of the draft. 

And Amare is awesome, but the way Tayshaun can guard TMac and Kobe and any other 2 or 3 in the game is awfully damned impressive as well.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

bullsville said:


> Fat Man, I really don't want to know anything about you feeling Retro, not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> Personally, I'd rather not think about Mr. Ford now being on ESPN and I had to quit the radio gig because the wife wanted a baby. Not that I'm bitter, I give anyone credit for going from running a website that just listed all the headlines from everywhere else to where he is now in the short period of time he did it. Then I see where bskball has a weekly show on ESPN Florida, the very same station I had to leave because of $$$ issues.
> 
> ...


Perhaps

I am happy for Eddy to remain a Bulls until such time as Donnie Walsh caves in and agrees to trade Jermaine O"Neal for Eddy


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> The hyper-intense and aggressive Andres Nocioni is, shall we say, naturally caffeinated. That's why Gordon's line, as he drank a pregame Red Bull, was so funny: * "Don't drink this. You don't need it. You might run through the backboard." *




hilarious!! :laugh: :laugh: 



http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsbits,1,3434628.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------

